# Any word on 2012 SuperX?



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any inside info on the 2012 SuperX? I am curious if the color and/or specs are changing for 2012. Debating if I should order a 2011 that will ship in the next few weeks or wait for a 2012. My reason for waiting is that I do not dig the black/green color scheme. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/58730125/Cannondale-gamma-2012-MTB-Forum-it


Above is a link someone posted on mtbr.com It has Cannondale 2012 mtb portion of their catalogue. Lots of matte black & white. Berzerker green is still a major accent color in 2012 it appears.


----------

